# Copake goods, Whadya need???



## bikewhorder (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all, I'm leaving for Copake tomorrow and just wanted to mention that if anyone needs anything I own just LMK and I'll bring it along and sell it to you for way more than its worth.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 16, 2013)

I could use a bag of money to shop with ..


bikewhorder said:


> Hi all, I'm leaving for Copake tomorrow and just wanted to mention that if anyone needs anything I own just LMK and I'll bring it along and sell it to you for way more than its worth.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 16, 2013)

tanksalot said:


> I could use a bag of money to shop with ..




I've got that! Looks to be worth about $2,000 face value, $3,000 and it yours, anybody else need anything?


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 18, 2013)

Who else is going to Copake?


----------

